# Spanish Oysters



## GaryHibbert (Apr 28, 2014)

*Spanish Oysters*  

*An Australian stopped at a local restaurant following a day roaming around in Madrid.*  *While sipping his wine, he noticed a sizzling, scrumptious looking platter being served at the next table.*  *Not only did it look good, the smell was wonderful.

He asked the waiter, 'What is that you just served?'

The waiter replied, 'Si Senor, you have excellent taste! Those are called Cojones de Toro, bull's testicles*  *from the bull fight this morning. A delicacy!'*   *The Australian said, 'I will have the same please.'*    *The waiter replied, 'I am so sorry senor. There is only one serving per day because there is only one bull fight each morning.*  *If you come early and place your order, we will be sure to save you this delicacy.'*   *The following day he returned, placed his order, and that evening was served the one and only special delicacy of the day.*   *After a few bites, inspecting his platter, he called to the waiter and said, 'These are delicious, but they are much, much smaller than the ones I saw you serve yesterday.'*   *The waiter shrugged his shoulders and replied,*   *'Si, Senor.                *

*Sometimes the bull wins."*


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2014)

I thought this was a Leah post!  Cracked me up!

Now that I think of it, I'll bet Leah has served up a few of those "bullies."


----------



## fisher6688 (Jun 26, 2014)

​


----------

